

Ask HN: Where can I learn about Linear Programming - unwantedLetters

I recently feel like I've been stagnating, writing code that requires no thought (sort of like writing longer versions of FizzBuzz). I want to do something a bit more challenging, and feel like Linear Programming will be a great thing to learn.<p>If anyone can tell me about some Linear programming resources, I'll be very happy. Also, if you have any suggestions as to other topics that I can look into, those are welcome as well.<p>Thanks.
======
gaius
The book _Quantitative Methods for Business Decisions_ By Curwin & Slater
would be a good start.

